# Happi Time Tricycle



## Ray L (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi all,

First time member/poster and I would like some direction with identifying the age of a classic tricycle I just picked up. Also, I would love to complete it with handlebar grips and maybe tassels (?) if appropriate to its original style. The remnants of such tassels can be seen dangling off the back of the seat but I have no idea if these are original.
Any assistance in sourcing authentic accessories would be appreciated!
Many thanks,
Ray


----------



## delgan (Oct 19, 2015)

Great looking tricycle--just starting picking a tricycle or  two myself.


----------



## halfatruck (Oct 20, 2015)

This is one of the tricycle websites....
http://www.tricyclefetish.com/murray.php?osCsid=037e0cbf5a8f4351f9282c8ec80d5488

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?32089-50-s-Murray-Tricycle-*-HELP-ID-PLEASE*


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 22, 2015)

Welcome to the CABE forum, Ray.

Nice looking Murray. Must have been kept indoors when not in use to have the finish and chrome plating still looking this good. Terrific acquisition.

Dave


----------

